# New horse, old rider



## genius1 (19 February 2014)

Hi there, I was just looking for some advice. I am 41 and have just bought my first horse, a 6yo mare.  I rode weekly at a riding school as a child and was fairly proficient, could jump small courses, hack out, some cross country and lateral work. As an adult, I have only ridden occasionally apart from a course of lessons about 5 years ago and I also had a few more lessons before I bought my mare a month ago. During this time, I sometimes rode on other people's horses and ponies ie non riding school animals. I know I am by no means a "good" rider but I am really struggling with my horse. I am having weekly lessons and I know it is very early days but she is not as well schooled as I had thought when I bought her. I did try her twice and saw her being ridden and she went well for the seller. I am just very worried that I do not have the skills and experience to bring her on and I do not want to spoil her, nor ruin my own enjoyment and pleasure at finally having achieved my dream. I am struggling to work on what we achieved during the lesson as she does not listen to me so feel no progress is being made and if anything, we are going backwards.  Would it be better to have more lessons at a riding school on a different horse who is better trained or should I consider having her professionally schooled so she knows more about what is required?  I had hoped we would bond and could be trained together and I am feeling rather low at the moment.  All advice would be gratefully received. Many thanks.


----------



## skewbald86 (19 February 2014)

I don't normally reply to posts but have come across this a lot recently on the yard I am at. Novice people buying novice horses. It would of been advisable to have more lessons at a reputable riding school first, then asking advice on looking for a horse to buy. Then buying a schoolmaster type. Something in its teens that's been there done it, that you could learn and have fun on. 
The last six months I've seen three novices come and go. All had a years worth of one week riding school lessons then gone and bought a five or six year old. Then two months later horse is ruined, rider petrified and the poor old horse gets blamed. All three have now given up as horses are too dangerous and expensive! If they had taken advise and taken an experienced person to look for schoolmasters and had regular lessons they would of had an enjoyable time and still be riding now.  I'm currently giving lessons to someone with a young horse and she is a novice. I said how it is, that you really need a schoolmaster. But obviously good experienced horses are still fetching good money. So instead she has three lessons a week with me. The change is unbelievable. But it's a lesson of teaching her how to school her horse. She is open to learn and take on advise and it's really working, but it's hard work. Young horses need routine and regular work with someone experienced. Good luck and I hope whatever you decide works for you.


----------



## genius1 (19 February 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I rode for 12 years at a riding school so rather different from the people you are talking about of having ridden for just one year. Also, the mare was sold to me a quiet and reliable ride, suitable for a novice, I was entirely upfront about my experience. She appeared to fit the bill when I rode her and I also took an experienced friend with me. I was told by a number of people that I could spend years on riding school ponies and not learn much more.  I am not seeking to blame the horse or ruin her, quite the opposite, hence the reason I was looking for advice. I think the best option may be to speak to the seller to see if they are prepared to take her back or swap her something else.


----------



## NeverSayNever (19 February 2014)

A 6 year old is rarely suitable for a novice, sadly, they just dont have the milage. Especially assuming she will be rising 6?

What exactly is the horse doing that is making you feel its not working? I sympathise as I have ridden all my life but only owned my own at 30. Firstly, the way we were taught all those years ago is vastly different to the correct way to ride now. I discovered I knew virtually nothing when I had my first FW lesson with my new horse  Yes I had a secure enough seat to go about galloping about on hacks and popping some jumps but in the school it was learning again from scratch.


----------



## TrasaM (19 February 2014)

Why not try following Skewbalds example and get lessons on her which guide you through the schooling exercises and maybe back it up by also having lessons on a better schooled horse where you can concentrate on your own issues. My ex share horse was an ex racer and owner had someone school his once weekly then she would get on and carry on the lesson.


----------



## skewbald86 (19 February 2014)

NeverSayNever said:



			A 6 year old is rarely suitable for a novice, sadly, they just dont have the milage. Especially assuming she will be rising 6?

What exactly is the horse doing that is making you feel its not working? I sympathise as I have ridden all my life but only owned my own at 30. Firstly, the way we were taught all those years ago is vastly different to the correct way to ride now. I discovered I knew virtually nothing when I had my first FW lesson with my new horse  Yes I had a secure enough seat to go about galloping about on hacks and popping some jumps but in the school it was learning again from scratch.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with neversaynever. 

The lady I mentioned in my reply also rode for over a decade as a child. Brining on a youngster is a whole different ball game.

What does your instructor say? 

Unfortunately some sellers seem to sell young horses as suitable for a novice, but they rarely are. They can be quiet and well behaved when ridden by a confident, experienced rider, but they can soon lose confidence with a less experienced rider. 

Unfortunately with a novice horse and a novice rider it's a bit like blind leading the blind. 

Well done on seeking advice. I would ask your instructor to see what she/he thinks is best course of action


----------



## NeverSayNever (19 February 2014)

Absolutely ^^^  unless the horse is scaring you and doing something really bad, if it&#8217;s just schooling issues and bringing her on that worries you then invest in some lessons with a really good RI on a regular basis and maybe just concentrate on enjoying hacking in between if you dont feel able to put things into practise in the school.


----------



## genius1 (19 February 2014)

Thank you all, I know it was not the ideal scenario to start off with. I think she is just green and unbalanced, she was mainly worked in an open field so finds an enclosed arena very different.  She seems to have a lovely tempermant though and I am not scared of her, I just feel she is not listening to me and her paces are rather disjointed.  I am having weekly lessons on her and I will see if my instructor thinks more regular instruction will be beneficial.  I also have some friends who are more experienced who may be able to ride her during the week too as I work long hours (I have to in order to afford her!) I am generally a patient person and I am not afraid of hard work, I really want to do the best for my horse and not let her down. I have also borrowed books and DVDs to help.


----------



## NeverSayNever (19 February 2014)

genius1 said:



			Thank you all, I know it was not the ideal scenario to start off with. I think she is just green and unbalanced, she was mainly worked in an open field so finds an enclosed arena very different.  She seems to have a lovely tempermant though and I am not scared of her, I just feel she is not listening to me and her paces are rather disjointed.  I am having weekly lessons on her and I will see if my instructor thinks more regular instruction will be beneficial.  I also have some friends who are more experienced who may be able to ride her during the week too as I work long hours (I have to in order to afford her!) I am generally a patient person and I am not afraid of hard work, I really want to do the best for my horse and not let her down. I have also borrowed books and DVDs to help.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great! if she isnt worrying you then absolutely stick with it!  You will learn so much and be able to look back with pride at what you achieve. 

Its not any huge achievement by a long chalk but when i bought my current mare she was 6 and green but very very genuine and safe (which was why i bought her). She was balanced in the school in walk and trot and doing well at Intro but she literally couldnt canter in the school she was so unbalanced, she had jumped the odd jump in the school though. I had never brought anything on in my life and remember thinking i would never be able to do it and perhaps i should send her to someone else to put the work in. At one stage I couldn&#8217;t get the correct canter lead whatsoever! I remember session after session in the school where I was dripping with sweat and so frustrated , thinking i i just cant do this! However, gradually with lots of help it came together. This winter we moved up to Prelim and she consistently scores above 70% and her canter is lovely   I also did more jumping with her and took her to her first ever XC comp where she went clear and won the class 

Balance will come with work and time, for both of you! There are lots of things you can do to help her, lots of hill work in walk out hacking and going over raised poles in the school either ridden or on the lunge. Might be worth trying out some different RI&#8217;s too , just to see what advice you are given. Id also recommend joining your local RC.

Stick with it if everything else clicks, good luck!


----------



## genius1 (19 February 2014)

That is a lovely story and has given me a great boost, thank you so much for sharing. Don't worry, I will be taking advice from all sources!


----------



## tinymaze (19 February 2014)

hi there, 
I'm in a similar position but in my case i have all lost confidence with my mare and like you I asked many people, in real life and on-line about advice. I got a allot of advice with people saying I should sell and other's saying stick with her and get help, 

I Think it really comes down to how you feel? what at the end of it would make you more happy?

I've made the decision to stick with her, tho I'm not riding her at the moment. I am doing allot of ground work and I have a friend that rides her for me, and I ride another horse to build my confidence back up. but i couldn't of done this without the support of my instructor and friend. 

so maybe talk to your instructor. tell them what's bothering you and see if she/he can put in a plan to help you both, also show you where your going wrong and how to correct it.

I also think you have to ignore some peoples advice. concentrate on advice from people you know they know what there talking about and if in doubt ask you instructor what they think. I'm flooded with people telling me advice on how i should treat my mare and so on and some of it is bizarre or just not right for me.    

I also think sometime people jump to the conclusion that your having problems with your horse because your a novice but most the time this isn't true, I've owned my other horse for coming up for 15 years and ridden for 17 years tho i did have from 2010ish to 2013 off of riding. yet i still have had problems. i do think allot of it comes from confidence especially with younger horses they seem to need it. 
so good luck with what you decide but i would still have a long chat with your instructor before you made any decisions.


----------



## oldie48 (19 February 2014)

TBH riding at a RS will never give you the experience you need to bring on a young horse BUT if you can afford to have a professional school your horse on and then give you lessons, then it might be OK. If you are prepared to spend some money over the next year or two, then it might work for you, otherwise, sell. Sorry to be blunt but if you want a nice horse with a good long term future, then you have to be be prepared to invest some cash.


----------



## Highlands (19 February 2014)

Get a good instructor to help you,supportive yard and helpful people and things will happen. Good luck.


----------



## chestnut cob (20 February 2014)

oldie48 said:



			TBH riding at a RS will never give you the experience you need to bring on a young horse BUT if you can afford to have a professional school your horse on and then give you lessons, then it might be OK. If you are prepared to spend some money over the next year or two, then it might work for you, otherwise, sell. Sorry to be blunt but if you want a nice horse with a good long term future, then you have to be be prepared to invest some cash.
		
Click to expand...

^^ This ^^

I have owned horses for years, would consider myself reasonably experienced and I'm pretty brave.  About 18 months or so ago I bought a young, green horse (5yo, rising 6) who had done v little.  It's been a real shock to the system because he isn't forgiving - he is still learning, needs everything doing correctly so he can learn the right way to do it, and it has been really hard.  It isn't like having an older horse which knows the job and doesn't mind if he isn't schooled every week, because he remembers it having had years of repetition.  This horse knew almost nothing and I do have to try to be disciplined with lots of lessons, and plenty of schooling in between to a) instill and confirm things for him, and b) practise myself.

I have spent a good chunk of money having my instructor school him once a week (minimum), more if I'm away or can't ride for a few days.  This has helped a lot because she can deal with any issues quickly, and gives me tips for my schooling sessions too.  I've found it all very frustrating at times, because sometimes I do forget that he doesn't know things, and it's been a really steep learning curve for me.  However, at the same time it has been so rewarding and satisfying too.  I've watched him grow (literally... he went up about 1.5in in a year!) and develop, seen him take everything on board, learn how he can use his body, become stronger, more supple.  It's lovely to see how pleased he gets with himself when he knows he's done something right (then he wants to do it all the time!), how he improves and learns from mistakes, and seeing how he has changed physically from the right work too.

But.... it isn't easy.  As I said, I've had horses for years but always older, schoolmaster types.  I really didn't expect a young, green horse to be THIS difficult (and times) and so much hard work.  OP, if you want to keep this mare then you need to be willing to put the work in.  There is no shame in having someone else ride her who is more experienced, so she can learn without a rider on board who is also learning.  I would be wary of having lots of people ride her (you mentioned there were several experienced people at the yard) - personally I'd ask if your instructor could maybe school her a couple of times a week for now, along with you having a lesson too if that is feasible.


----------

